# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > Sharepoint > برنامه نویسی شیرپوینت (Sharepoint Development) >  ورود به فعالیت در زمینه برنامه نویسی sharepoint

## bftarane

با سلام
من در زمینه برنامه نویسی وب سایت asp.net وب فرم کار کردم.

ولی الان یه موقعیت کاری برام پیش اومده در زمینه برنامه نویسی شیرپوینت.

به نظر می رسه این فروم زیاد فعال نیست! و سوالا مربوط به مدت ها پیشه و این من رو نگران کرده که اگه به سوالی بر بخورم نتونم جوابم رو سریع پیدا کنم.

چون من خودم asp.net که کار می کردم خیلی وقتا که به مشکل می خوردم از فروم asp.net این وب سایت یا حالا وب سایت های دیگه کمک می گرفتم و یا تقریبا در اکثر موارد سریع با یه سرچ به جواب می رسیدم.

ولی به نظر می رسه برای برنامه نویسی sharepoint اون قدر منبع وجود نداره. (اگه منابع و فروم های خوب و فعالی در این زمینه می شناسید، ممنون می شم معرفی کنید)
همین طور شنیدم که خیلی از نظر سرعت اذیت می کنه sharepint موقع توسعه و هم اینکه خیلی گیر و گور می افته تو کار.

من به خود asp.net مسلط هستم و نگرانیم در مورد بخشی هست که مرتبط به sharepoint میشه.

الان مرددم که اصلا ارزش داره وارد این زمینه بشم یا مشکلات و پیچیدگیش و گره هایی که توش می افته بیش از حده؟

ممنون می شم نظرتون رو بدونم.

----------


## madastouri

سلام
در خصوص منابع و اینکه اگه به مشکلی بر بخورید نگران این موضوع نباشید. تقریبا هر مشکلی که توی برنامه نویسی شیرپوینت داشته باشین کلی مطلب وجود داره. (مگه اینکه کار غیر اصولی بخوایین انجام بدین)
اینکه شما asp.net وب فرم رو مسلط باشین خییلی یادگیری برنامه نویسی شیرپوینت براتون راحت هست.
یک کتاب فارسی در خصوص شیرپوینت وجود داره که رایگان میتونید دانلودش کنید. برای شیرپوینت 2010 هست ولی همه مطالب که باید در کاربری شیرپوینت بلد باشین رو توضیح داده.
http://www.yasdl.com/15903/%D8%AF%D8...oint-2010.html

در مورد آموزش برنامه نویسی هم میتونید از ویدیوهای آموزشی لیندا استفاده کنین.

در خصوص سرعت و گیر و گوری هم که میفرمایین اینطوری نیست. اگه از شیرپوینت درست و به جا استفاده باشه اون مشکلا پیش نمیاد. قبلش باید با محدودیت ها و کاربردهای شیرپوینت آشنا بشین.

در خصوص مردد بودن اگه دنبال بازار کار مناسبی هستین بدردتون میخوره، اما اگر صرفا عاشق برنامه نویسی و تجربه تکنولوژی های مدرن هستین ممکنه کمی کسل کننده باشه.

----------

